# Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???



## raubfischangler1 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wolle Euch mal Fragen, welche Erfahrungen Ihr mir im Bezug auf Angelstühle berfichten könnt...
Meine 2 Angelfreunde und ich möchten uns im Frühjahr 3 neue Stühle zulegen und stellen ein paar Anforderungen an den Stuhl:
1. bequem  >>> eh klar
2. verstellbare Füsse >>wegen unebenem Gelände
3. Armlehnen sollte er haben
4. ggfls. noch ein kleines Tischchen neben einer Armlehne..
5. nicht zu schwer

Habt Ihr da gute Vorschläge???eventuell mit Link oder Preisen


Schonmal vorab vielen Dank von Waldezander, Wallermaster und Raubfisch

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Guck doch mal bei Askari, die haben da jede Menge gute Angelstühle. zum Beispiel den  *Kogha Angelstuhl Komfort de luxe, der ist sehr gut aber ein wenig teuer für meiene geschmack.
*


----------



## raubfischangler1 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Hi,

der Vorschlag mit Askari war schonmal super, habe mir direkt mal nen Katalog angefordert...Ich sitze aber gerne vorher auf verschiedenen Stühlen, bevor ich mir einen kaufe...teuer sind die ja....habt Ihr bnoch weitere Vorschläge für mich?
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Chief Justice (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

allezusammen,

ich will den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung holen, weil ich die gleiche Frage wie der TO habe. Ich such nen Angelstuhl, der sehr kuschelig, weich und bequem ist. Außerdem sollte er wenn möglich ne Armlehne und evtl. n Tischchen haben. Ach ja, und ist es normal das diese Stühle meistens 3,5 kg und mehr wiegen?
Momentan hab ich so nen Billigterassenklappstuhl aus dem Baumarkt. Also es wäre wohl ALLES neue eine Verbesserung. 

Und, was ist von diesen Billigangeboten bei eBay (die Polyesterklappstühle zwischen 20-30€) zu halten? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Sowas wie das hier: DAS oder DIES

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße.


----------



## Andal (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Na ja... so ein Fernsehsessel mit Beistelltischchen wiegt halt einiges. Grad dann, wenn er auch noch was aushalten soll.

Ich hatte mal die fragwürdige Ehre, so einen Angelsessel mit Lehen und Ablage zu benutzen. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Biss, ich spring auf, die Jacke fasst die Armlehne und alles flog mir Richtung Rute hinten nach. Danke! Seitdem nur noch "ohne alles" und lieber ein kleines Bivitischchen neben dem armlehnenlosen Chair.  

Übrigens... die von Fox (Recliner...) und Anaconda sind bald bequemer, als die Möbel im Wohnzimmer. :q


----------



## Chief Justice (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



Andal schrieb:


> Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Biss, ich spring auf, die Jacke fasst die Armlehne und alles flog mir Richtung Rute hinten nach.



Das ist natürlich ein klasklares Argument gegen so ne Armlehne. Wobei die Dinger doch eigentlich soooo geschickt sind... 

Naja, muss net unbedingt sein. Hauptsache bequem. Muss mir dann die Fox- und Anaconda-Sachen mal angucken. Aber die sind ja bestimmt sündhaft teuer.


----------



## adler1860 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Ein Bierflaschen- bzw. Dosenhalter, am besten in der Armlehne integriert, ist übrigens auch absolut überlebensnotwendig


----------



## WaveLord (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Ich hab mir hier aus dem Forum,von A&M Angelsport, den Ultimate Culture Stuhl mit Armlehnen gekauft...

Bin echt zufrieden damit..der wird auch bei nem längeren Ansitz nicht unbequem..und für alles was länger dauert als ein Abend kann man sich besser ne Liege kaufen...#6

Der hat da nur 30 € gekostet und ist auch ziemlich leicht..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Benson (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



Andal schrieb:


> Übrigens... die von Fox (Recliner...) und Anaconda sind bald bequemer, als die Möbel im Wohnzimmer. :q



...und die von Anaconda sind bezahlbar. Bei Ebay gibts auch einen Laden der verkauft wohl einen baugleichen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DER-LUXUS-KARPFE...3608713QQihZ002QQcategoryZ19985QQcmdZViewItem

Allerdings finde ich den Preisvorteil von 6 Euro äußerst gering im Vergleich zum Anaconda chair.

Bequemer ist wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Stressless|supergri


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

TOOM Baumarkt, 08/15 Campingstuhl. 
Kostet 3,95 Euro, hält 2-3 Angesaisons, je nach Gebrauch und Behandlung. Ist schnell zusammenklappbar und leicht zu transportieren, auch für weitere Strecken.

Stuhl ist für mich ein Wegwerfartikel.

Kollegen haben immer einen Liegestuhl dabei, sogar mit Bezug, sowie einen Campingtisch. Schränkt sie halt in ihrer Flexibilität sehr ein, aber die angeln eh nur dort wo sie mit dem Auto auch direkt hinfahren können.


----------



## Chief Justice (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> TOOM Baumarkt, 08/15 Campingstuhl.



Jo, genau so n Shice hab ich ja im Moment. Aber der MUSS weg, weil die Stühle so dermaßen unbequem sind.

Für mich is n Stuhl kein Wegwerfartikel. Warum denn auch? Und selbst wenn er "nur" 2-3 Saisons hält, so hat er sich auch bezahlt gemacht, wenn er 30€ gekostet hat!

Grüße.


----------



## Benson (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Hi,

ich habe z.Z. auch noch so einen "Chill-Stuhl"(hat mal so 15-20 Euro gekostet). Diese die man klappen kann mit Fußteil aber wehe man wiegt mehr als 70KG, dann hängt der Stoff durch und man kommt an den Rahmen.

Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich mir mal einen vernünftigen kaufen soll. Vorallem beim Nachtangeln würde sich das schnell bezahlt machen.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Chief Justice (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



Benson schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich mir mal einen vernünftigen kaufen soll. Vorallem beim Nachtangeln würde sich das schnell bezahlt machen.



Ja, aber die Frage ist, welcher Stuhl zu welchem Preis ist "vernünftig". Also meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei +/- 50€. Aber irgendwie gibts in der Preisklasse nur Teile, die ne halbe Tonne wiegen. Außerdem haben viele Stühle gar keine Armlehne und sowas will ich aber definitiv haben. Ich bin nämlich n alter Armaufleger... :vik:
Grüße.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich n alter Armaufleger... :vik:
> Grüße.



Hol dir halt aufm Schrott eine Fahrertür von einem Opel Manta. Nirgends ist armauflegen cooler und kultiger. Mach aber vorher das Fenster runter!


----------



## funcarve (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/Anaconda-Carp-Chair-II-mit-Armlehne-und-Tabler 
der ist der Hammer, auch wenn er gerade nicht lieferbar, ...versuchs im www.
Ich hab Ihn seit drei Jahren und bin begeistert!
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Chief Justice (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hol dir halt aufm Schrott eine Fahrertür von einem Opel Manta. Nirgends ist armauflegen cooler und kultiger. Mach aber vorher das Fenster runter!



Aber nur wenn man sie ordentlich an nen Angelstuhl montieren kann! #6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Hallo,

das hab ich mich letztens auch gefragt.habe gegoogelt und mir dann folgendes gekauft und ich will keinen anderen stuhl mehr haben: 

http://mehari-offroad.de/shop/article_05.30055/Faltstuhl-mit-verstellbarer-Rückenlehne.html


fast alle karpfenstühle haben einfach keine armlehne und das stört mich,deswegen wollte ich was gut gepolstertes, lehnenverstellbares mit armlehne.und siehe da ... volltreffer, den kann ich wärmstens empfehlen,sogar mit thermo-getränkehalter #6 gutes ding, begleitet mich seit 5 wochen beim angeln


----------



## Chief Justice (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Hey,

danke für den Tipp. Der Stuhl sieht echt super aus, falls die Abbildung dem ausgelieferten Objekt entspricht! Endlich mal ein gepolsterter Klappstuhl...  Und für den Preis eigentlich unschlagbar! Ich glaub ich werd mir das Ding mal richtig näher anschauen bzw. kommen lassen. :m

Grüße Tobi.


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelstuhl ist jut???*

Eine Anregung beim Stuhltest.

Schau mal, wie schnell du problemlos aus dem Ding hoch kommst, ohne dass was fliegt, verbiegt, oder bricht. Denn was hilft dem Angler der superbequeme Sessel, wenn er im Falle des Falles nicht schnell genug an seinen Ruten ist!?

Aus dem Grund sitze ich übrigens beim Matchen und Feedern viel lieber auf meinen Sitzboxen, b.z.w. Kiepen mit dem Rutengriff auf dem Oberschenkel.

Dort wo es auf Tempo und schnelle Anhiebe ankommt, sitzt man in Stühlen zu bequem, ist zu langsam und die Haltung dort geht dann in Kombination auch ganz ordentlich aufs Kreuz.

Da muss man sich einfach durchprobieren!


----------

